# un écologiste kérosène de cet acabit



## totor

Salut, les amis !

En parlant d'un film de Louis Malle (_My Dinner with Andre_) où se retrouvent deux amis, l'un d'eux (Andre) un écologiste genre New Age, mon auteur dit, se référant à ce dernier) :

Face à un écologiste *kérosène* de cet acabit, on devine […].

Je n'arrive pas à comprendre que veut-il dire par 'kérosène', et je ne trouve nulle part une autre aception du mot que l'acoutumée, même pas en argot.


----------



## Bezoard

N'est-ce pas une sorte d'oxymore comparable à la gauche-caviar ?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

C'est plus que probable : je suis écolo mais je voyage en avion... Pourquoi se priver ?


----------



## totor

Bezoard said:


> N'est-ce pas une sorte d'oxymore comparable à la gauche-caviar ?


Tiens !

J'y avais pas pensé…

Alors, si c'est comme ça, c'est pas possible de le traduire sauf littéralement…


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

... et ça mérite alors une petite NdT, style « jeu de mot intraduisible... » et qui tente d'expliquer la vanne, ce qui la détruit complètement, hélas.


----------



## totor

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> jeu de mot intraduisible


Hélas !

Celle-là c'est la pire de toutes les notes du traducteur, Piotr, c'est la reconnaissance que la traduction est impossible, au fond…


----------



## Nanon

Ça ne doit pas être complètement impossible et ça peut toujours se paraphraser (quitte à perdre un peu d'impact et d'odeur de kérosène) en parlant d'un écologiste qui voyage en avion. Non ?
Cette expression « coup de poing » n'est pas vraiment figée : je n'ai trouvé _écolo kérosène_ que dans un commentaire du Figaro (journal que je ne lis pas habituellement) : Répondre à un commentaire :  sur Le Figaro.fr


----------



## totor

Nanon said:


> Ça ne doit pas être complètement impossible et ça peut toujours se paraphraser


Et oui, possible…

Mais pourquoi 'kérosène', quand même, et non, je sais pas… pétrole, ou bien agrochimie, hyper-consommation ?


----------



## Nanon

Parce que l'avion a un impact climatique significatif, parce que la honte de prendre l'avion (cf. Greta Thunberg) avait déjà pris de l'ampleur avant la pandémie, parce que le kérosène pue et qu'il est nocif, parce que le kérosène est exempt de taxes en Europe, parce que la tendance chez les écologistes est de remplacer leurs voyages en avion par d'autres modes de déplacement et donc d'autres destinations de vacances, parce que... Bref, l'idée est que prendre l'avion est incompatible avec l'écologie. C'est aussi de mettre en contraste la cherté des voyages en avion (« un truc de riches ») avec la sobriété revendiquée par les partisans de la décroissance.

Certes, la cible pourrait être autre chose : les (grosses) bagnoles, la surconsommation, la malbouffe... Mais il est plus difficile de se passer complètement de pétrole, ou de manger bio et local quand on a un petit budget, ou de résister à la publicité, alors que l'avion, lui, est vu comme un luxe dont on peut se défaire. Et ce n'est pas ça qui va m'aider à retourner un jour en Argentine, hélas... 

Edit : pour en revenir au film de Louis Malle dont il est question au début, André est un personnage qui a beaucoup vadrouillé : parti des États-Unis, il est allé en Pologne, au Tibet, en Écosse, au Sahara sur les traces du Petit prince... Ça en fait, du kérosène !


----------



## totor

Et voilà pourquoi, d'accord.

Alors, Nanon, voilà pourquoi je ne peux que traduire littéralement au lieu de paraphraser…


----------



## Nanon

Là, on parle de traductologie et pas de l'expression française qui, elle, n'est pas figée. Je pense que le problème serait le même quelle que soit la langue cible. L'apposition de deux substantifs est très fréquente en français ; reste à savoir s'il faut la maintenir telle quelle ou non en traduction, mais cela sort du cadre précis de ce forum...


----------



## totor

Nanon said:


> mais cela sort du cadre précis de ce forum


Mais bien sûr, ma chère Nanon.

Je n'avais pas du tout l'intention de le poser ici, et je vous remercie, vous tous, de m'avoir éclairé  .


----------



## Maître Capello

Quelle est la phrase complète ? Quel est le contexte ?

Serait-il possible que _kérosène_ signifie ici _*anti-*kérosène_ ? autrement dit que cet écologiste soit spécialisé dans la lutte *contre* les vols en avion ?


----------



## OLN

Mêmes questions pour moi.  Que devine-t-on ?

Le film date de 1981, époque où le trafic aérien n'avait rien de comparable à celui que l'on connaît.
Ma première intuition était qu'il s'éclaire au kérosène. Peut-être aussi que c'est un écologiste incendiaire, un activiste extrémiste.


----------



## Nanon

Le film date de 1981 et les écolos étaient moins visibles à l'époque. Il y en avait quelques-uns. Mais l'un des personnages du film est une sorte de globe-trotter un peu hippie (plutôt par recherche de spiritualité que par conviction écologiste, d'après le peu que je sais du film). Pour moi, la question est plutôt de savoir _de quand_ date la phrase. J'ai l'intuition que le texte que traduit @totor (tu confirmes ?) est plus récent que 1981.


----------



## OLN

Tu as raison. Je crois bien que je n'ai pas compris qui dit quoi en se référent à qui ou quoi, ni qui est "mon auteur".


totor said:


> En parlant d'un film de Louis Malle (_My Dinner with Andre_) où se retrouvent deux amis, *l'un d'eux (Andre) un écologiste genre New Age, mon auteur dit, se référant à ce dernier* :


- On dirait qu'Andre est trois choses à la fois (l'un des protagonistes du film, un écologiste new-age et "mon auteur") et qu'il dit cela. 
- "Ce dernier" : à qui ou quoi se réfère celui qui parle ?


----------



## nicduf

Sous toute réserve, je crois comprendre qu'André  est l'écologiste et que celui appelé "mon auteur" parle d'André l'écologiste en le qualifiant d'écologiste kérosène.Mais il est vrai que la phrase de présentation est particulièrement mal construite. Désolée Totor


----------



## totor

Ay!!!

Combien de critiques !

Voyons :


Maître Capello said:


> Serait-il possible que _kérosène_ signifie ici _*anti-*kérosène_ ? autrement dit que cet écologiste soit spécialisé dans la lutte *contre* les vols en avion ?


Non.



OLN said:


> Ma première intuition était qu'il s'éclaire au kérosène. Peut-être aussi que c'est un écologiste incendiaire, un activiste extrémiste.


Non.



Nanon said:


> Pour moi, la question est plutôt de savoir _de quand_ date la phrase. J'ai l'intuition que le texte que traduit @totor (tu confirmes ?) est plus récent que 1981.


Oui. Et tout ce que tu dit avant c'est exact, Nanon, surtout


Nanon said:


> l'un des personnages du film est une sorte de globe-trotter un peu hippie (plutôt par recherche de spiritualité que par conviction écologiste






nicduf said:


> je crois comprendre qu'André est l'écologiste et que celui appelé "mon auteur" parle d'André l'écologiste en le qualifiant d'écologiste kérosène


Oui, tout à fait.

Et ici je réponds aussi à OLN et aux autres qui se sont démenés par la question, et pour cela je vous fait un tout petit peu d'histoire : je suis traducteur littéraire de français depuis plus de 50 années, et je me suis accoutumé à mettre 'mon auteur' pour parler de la personne qui a écrit le livre que je suis en train de traduire au moment où je parle. Mon auteur, donc, est Renaud Garcia, dont le livre s'appelle _La collapsologie. Ou l'écologie mutilée_, publié en 2020.

Là, Nanon a le dessus parce qu'elle me connaît bien.

Et bien sûr, je m'excuse si je vous ai donné si peu de données (excusez moi aussi de la répétition  ), mais ça m'arrive souvent (Nanon peut le garantir  , aussi).


----------



## Nanon

Mon pauvre @totor, cible de tant de critiques, tu as dû te sentir mis à la question !    Mais merci pour tous ces éléments. C'est sûr que le contexte peut aider, mais @Bezoard et @Piotr Ivanovitch avaient donc eu une intuition correcte.

Effectivement, je connais @totor, spécialiste des auteurs qui aiment bien placer « un bon mot » dans leurs écrits. Traduire de la philo, des sciences sociales ou des propos sur le cinéma n'est pas une mince affaire. Mais que serait notre existence sans problèmes à résoudre ?


----------

